# P1445 code on '96 SE



## UT_Max (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi all and Happy Holidays. During the break I decided to revisit a current pain in my side and wondered if any of you might have some advice. I have a stick '96 SE and have been living with a P1445 code for a while now. Car runs just fine but it's starting to bug me. The problem seems to be the EVAP canister purge volume control valve just above the intake manifold (not the similar sounding valve attached to the charcoal cannister behind the left rear wheel). I took it apart and the interior parts move very little (don't how much they are supposed to move), so I cleaned everything up and reinstalled it and cleared the code. In addition the hoses didn't have any crap in them. About 50 miles later the code came back so now I'm wondering if the solenoid is toast. Anyway, I can't seem to find this thing online anywhere. Anybody have any idea where I can get one? Part number would be a help.


----------

